
Ask HN: Falsehoods project managers believe about time? - rudolfosman
Inspired by this: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;infiniteundo.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;25326999628&#x2F;falsehoods-programmers-believe-about-time<p>but for PMs
======
tmaly
I think there is still a disconnect between management and programming. Making
changes to a large program seem trivial to management while it might be a
daunting tasks for programmers as it may fundamentally change the overall
design on the program.

Have you read the book Mythical Man-Month ?

Its a good read on the subject of time and management.

~~~
rudolfosman
Yes, I've read it, it's a classic. I'm trying to formulate your comment into a
"falsehood" PMs believe: "A very small change to a large program takes very
little time." or sth.

------
AnimalMuppet
"Making the team switch contexts is cost-free."

